# anyone in vancouver, bc



## Dark Angel (Nov 12, 2008)

anyone know any good support groups in vancouver, bc


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

Hi nice to see another lower mainlander. I'm not really aware of any groups (but I haven't really looked all that hard either). meetup.com lists a few in vancouver but I've never tried any of those so I don't no much about them.


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

None that I know of. but why don't we have an MSN chat together instead?
I am from Vancouver, and we can all chat and help each other out!


----------



## Dark Angel (Nov 12, 2008)

hey it's great to meet some vancouverites =)...  ...I've only found ones for stress and anxiety not really for social


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think there was a thread in the connections or gatherings section a while back for Vancouver BC. There are several people here from the lower mainland, myself included (hi!).


----------



## oceanside (Dec 30, 2008)

*There is a support group here*

Google the name Erika Hilliard. She runs a support group in Vancouver. I attended and thought it was worth the time and money.


----------



## Dark Angel (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks oceanside


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

Where does the group meet. I checked her website but didn't see a location.


----------



## bluebird274 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there, I've been looking for groups in Vancouver as well. Years and years ago I attended one held at UBC, at their anxiety clinic, which was excellent from what little I remember (benzo use did a real number on my brain). But it's tough to get in nowadays, I think there's a very long waiting list. 

There's also a group called "Secure," and they have meetings in Burnaby at the hospital (the name escapes me just now). It's more about general anxiety, than specifically social anxiety.

I joined some meetup.com group for social anxiety in Vancouver the other night, but I have no idea if this group actually meets or not. There's sure not a lot out there to just go and sort of practice the fine art of socializing. I think my social skills are so rusty by now I don't know if I would just sit and stare at the other person and drool or something! :sus


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

bluebird274 said:


> I think my social skills are so rusty by now I don't know if I would just sit and stare at the other person and drool or something! :sus


lol.... ya no doubt. I might be looking for a group as well BUT I really need help bad.....I think in the condition i'm in now a support group might be a ways away.


----------



## TigerLilly89 (May 15, 2013)

*Social Anxiety Support Group -Vancouver*



Dark Angel said:


> anyone know any good support groups in vancouver, bc


Yes, I know that therapist Erika Hilliard runs Social Anxiety Support Groups in Vancouver and Burnaby. You can read more about it here:

http://erikahilliard.com/psychotherapy-vancouver/social_anxiety/support-groups/


----------



## SJD (Mar 6, 2012)

oceanside said:


> Google the name Erika Hilliard. She runs a support group in Vancouver. I attended and thought it was worth the time and money.


Also attended. Worth the money.


----------

